# Applying for a Spouse Visa in UK. Visa Services



## Rickystan (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi,

im looking for advice as the south African embassy is so difficult to talk to.

I am south African/British and my wife and son are British. we are moving back to SA in june and will need to be applying for a spouse visa for my wife as well as a visa for my son.

does anyone know of a good company who offer a service to help make sure you have all the right information etc??

also, my wife will not be working for the first few months but depending on how we go she may want to look for a job, is a working endorsement on a spouse visa something we can add on while in SA?

thanks in advance


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Rickystan said:


> Hi,
> 
> im looking for advice as the south African embassy is so difficult to talk to.
> 
> ...


Hi Rickystan, 

Your wife will certainly be able to apply for a work endorsement once in South Africa. provided she has received an offer of employment. My best advice here is to make sure that she gets duplicate documents of all her general documentation which she needs for the initial application.


----------

